# Honda HS621 Freebie



## PGHPhily (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey everyone -

I picked up a Honda HS621 on the side of the road the other night with a FREE sign on it. I live in Pittsburgh so I figured why not. I drained the oil (it was dark black) replaced with 5W30 and then I replaced the spark plug. After I did this, I was all excited to throw gas in it and see if I could get it running. Well, I put a 1/2 gallon of gas in it and I noticed fuel was leaking. It looks like the fuel is leaking from the Fuel On/Off switch or in that area. Any ideas what to check? I'm a complete newbie with snowblowers FYI.


----------



## PGHPhily (Dec 10, 2020)

I’m guessing this might be an issue..


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

PGHPhily said:


> I’m guessing this might be an issue..


looks like fun.


----------



## PGHPhily (Dec 10, 2020)

Any idea what that tube it for? It runs to the right and into the handle down near the wheel


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

PGHPhily said:


> Any idea what that tube it for? It runs to the right and into the handle down near the wheel


I have a 621. does yours have a primer bulb? does it leak when gas valve is off? I'm guess that one of the ends is split and causing a leak. sometimes when a machine has been sitting a long time there may be water in gas and that will frreez in hose and split it.....or it could might be old and dried out.

you're gonna have to perhaps remove the covers to get a better look around. an start inspecting each end of fuel line. 

assuming it is not leaking from bowl ( which would be bad bowl O ring ) or a leaking drain plug on carb if it has one or a stuck float which is causing carb bowl to over flow.

try to pinpoint where leak is coming from.


----------



## PGHPhily (Dec 10, 2020)

No, it’s not leaking when fuel switch it off. I’m almost 100% sure the yellow circled in yellow is leaking (see picture) and you can see the tube being pinched really bad in the close up picture. Do you know where that tube runs?


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I think that's the overflow tube I don't think the other end doesn't get connected to anything.

If fuel is leaking through the overflow tube, I'd think that the float needle is stuck open.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

db130 said:


> I think that's the overflow tube I don't think the other end doesn't get connected to anything.
> 
> If fuel is leaking through the overflow tube, I'd think that the float needle is stuck open.


The hose looks shot up there, where the bracket is rubbing.
If mine I would fix that anyway.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I never worked on a Honda, does that come with a hose like that?
Or did someone add it on?
Anyone know?


----------



## Doofy (Dec 6, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> The hose looks shot up there, where the bracket is rubbing.
> If mine I would fix that anyway.


Good call. My F-350 had that exact same problem with the power steering hose. It only took me buying 3 new hoses to figure it out.😁


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

I think you have a bad valve seat or stuck needle in the carburetor. It is not blocking the fuel flow when the float bowl is full. Check your carb float and needle assembly. Don't know how handy you are, but you can get a new seat and needle and replace the old one. It is not a hard procedure, but it is messy and requires delicate touch, and attention to detail. 

Ok. It is difficult for someone who has not done it before. There's quite a few YouTube videos on how to do it.

The overflow hose is cracked. It is in place by a pinch of that metal bracket. I have HS621 also and my hose is pinched but not cracked.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Doofy said:


> Good call. My F-350 had that exact same problem with the power steering hose. It only took me buying 3 new hoses to figure it out.😁


Leaks are funny, where it comes from is harder to find than where it comes out. Gravity usually helps, but surface tension usually defies the logic of gravity.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> I never worked on a Honda, does that come with a hose like that?
> Or did someone add it on?
> Anyone know?


I have HS621 also. Everything looks stock.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

db130 said:


> I think that's the overflow tube I don't think the other end doesn't get connected to anything.
> 
> If fuel is leaking through the overflow tube, I'd think that the float needle is stuck open.


The tube just dumps the fuel on the ground.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

aa335 said:


> The tube just dumps the fuel on the ground.


Well it shouldn't dump fuel normally?
I would route a new hose around that bracket somehow.


----------



## Pauleastend63 (Nov 23, 2020)

Free Honda snowblowers on the side of the road......it truly is Christmas.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Pauleastend63 said:


> Free Honda snowblowers on the side of the road......it truly is Christmas.


thats how i got started in this mess. found a honda on side of road. needed an auger belt and sold it for $800


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Pauleastend63 said:


> Free Honda snowblowers on the side of the road......it truly is Christmas.


I found 3 free Hondas on the roadside this year, but they were mowers; not the GOOD stuff for snow.


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

And that is where they should have been left, never so much grief trying to get those so called Honda engines to run, stinkin safety switches and the lock out cable on the handle bar's.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Johnny G1 said:


> And that is where they should have been left, never so much grief trying to get those so called Honda engines to run, stinkin safety switches and the lock out cable on the handle bar's.


Naaaw, I've had an HR214 for 38 years (purchased new and starts on 1 pull), and now have another fully operational spare. The HRM215 will get refurbed and sold in the spring. It likewise starts on 1 pull.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Always wanted one of those silver deck Honda master mowers. That's a classic machine.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> Well it shouldn't dump fuel normally?
> I would route a new hose around that bracket somehow.


It shouldn't, unless it's an airplane


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

PGHPhily said:


> I’m guessing this might be an issue..


Looking at your pic 
Fuel valve is not centered in shroud. Is bracket bent holding fuel valve. I’d start there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PGHPhily (Dec 10, 2020)

groomerz said:


> Looking at your pic
> Fuel valve is not centered in shroud. Is bracket bent holding fuel valve. I’d start there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, something is either bent or misaligned. The On/Off Fuel Switch is pushed back under the plastic and it's almost impossible to turn.

Also, I was thinking about it and it might not be that tube that's leaking.. I only saw the fuel dripping down that tube so it could be coming from anywhere.


----------



## PGHPhily (Dec 10, 2020)

aa335 said:


> I think you have a bad valve seat or stuck needle in the carburetor. It is not blocking the fuel flow when the float bowl is full. Check your carb float and needle assembly. Don't know how handy you are, but you can get a new seat and needle and replace the old one. It is not a hard procedure, but it is messy and requires delicate touch, and attention to detail.
> 
> Ok. It is difficult for someone who has not done it before. There's quite a few YouTube videos on how to do it.
> 
> The overflow hose is cracked. It is in place by a pinch of that metal bracket. I have HS621 also and my hose is pinched but not cracked.


I think I may end up replacing the entire carb. I dont think I have a delicate enough touch haha I checked the Honda parts link posted on this forum but it looks like my machine is older then 2004 so the site didnt have it. 

Has anyone has luck with ebay/Amazon replacement carbs? Where can I found an OEM replacement?


----------



## Doofy (Dec 6, 2020)

PGHPhily said:


> I think I may end up replacing the entire carb. I dont think I have a delicate enough touch haha I checked the Honda parts link posted on this forum but it looks like my machine is older then 2004 so the site didnt have it.
> 
> Has anyone has luck with ebay/Amazon replacement carbs? Where can I found an OEM replacement?


I've had good luck with the inexpensive Chinese Carburetors and Coils from Amazon. They are usually 1/4 the cost of the parts houses and less hassle. Find one that is stocked and ships from the US.


----------



## klawrencNH (Dec 3, 2018)

I just picked up the same machine for $60. My fuel on/off switch was also bent. I removed the rear cover and gas tank and bent the bracket it's mounted on back into shape. I then replaced all of the fuel lines. Just be careful you note where they go. Then I cleaned my carb and the machine fired right up. I couldn't believe how much gunk and debris was in the carb. So I would first try to thoroughly clean the carb. It could have build up that's causing fuel to not flow correctly and just leak out. Steve's Small Engine Saloon on Youtube has a really good video on that process: 




If cleaning the carb doesn't do the trick, then I would replace it. Keep in mind both are pretty simple processes.

K


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

aa335 said:


> Always wanted one of those silver deck Honda master mowers. That's a classic machine.


I have the Honda mower with the rexolite deck and twin blade system. It's nice, but parts are expensive.
I also picked a Toro Pro Recycler II from the early 90's that I have been absolutely blown away by. I believe the British refer to it as 'gobsmacked'.
It has the rare suzuki (kawasaki, maybe) OHV engine in it that runs like a clock and again, I'm blown away.
It absolutely mulches everything and doesn't load down while doing it! Run it over a pile of leaves and it doesn't even leave a trace of them behind!
The quality of cut is impeccable.
So there it is from someone who has both.
I'm putting the Honda up for sale. It has a blade clutch with a new clutch in it, a new mulch plug and also replaced the blade clutch bearing.
That was $110 including shipping. Expensive.
2-speed self-propelled.


----------



## PGHPhily (Dec 10, 2020)

I should of noted, the fuel was leaking without me trying to fire it up. I think I'm going to replace the carb, replace all the lines and bend that piece back. If anyone has a good ebay/Amazon carb referral, I would appreciate it!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

PGHPhily said:


> I just of noted, the fuel was leaking without me trying to fire it up.


With your fuel valve cockeyed like that and under pressure from the cover, it may simply be leaking there. Perhaps if you address that obvious issue, the leak will go away?


----------



## PGHPhily (Dec 10, 2020)

tabora said:


> With your fuel valve cockeyed like that and under pressure from the cover, it may simply be leaking there. Perhaps if you address that obvious issue, the leak will go away?


Yeah, before I buy anything I will probably tear this apart, bend the part back, replace the hoses and see where I stand. If it still leaks I will then replace the carb. 

Does anyone know how to drain all the gas out of this HS621? I want to do that prior to working on it.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

PGHPhily said:


> I think I may end up replacing the entire carb. I dont think I have a delicate enough touch haha I checked the Honda parts link posted on this forum but it looks like my machine is older then 2004 so the site didnt have it.
> 
> Has anyone has luck with ebay/Amazon replacement carbs? Where can I found an OEM replacement?


try boats.net

i would go OEM Honda carb before trying a hot or miss aftermarket cheap clone

i really dont think you need a new carb.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

PGHPhily said:


> Does anyone know how to drain all the gas out of this HS621?


Your carb bowl has a drain screw. Looks like #8 or #9 in the diagram below.


----------



## Doofy (Dec 6, 2020)

I've had good luck with the cheap Chinese repair parts. You are not out much if they don't solve your problem. They are cheap enough to keep on hand for spares too. I don't enjoy breakdowns and I hate waiting on parts.


----------



## Doofy (Dec 6, 2020)

Oh yes, and all my Snowblowers are so obsolete that I can't even find parts or manuals. I make do with ingenuity and a lot of head scratching.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

I believe it is #9 on the diagram. The carburetor bowl has a tube and a thumbscrew to drain fuel. Quite handy if you don't want to wait around for the engine to use up the fuel in the bowl.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

aa335 said:


> I believe it is #9 on the diagram.


It is EITHER 8 or 9 depending on the age/serial number of the machine. 8 is earlier and requires removal. 9 is just loosened and the fuel drains through the tube. You pretty much only see the newer style available now except on older original machines.

Here's the link to the parts diagrams by serial number range: Honda Power Equipment - Parts Look Up - Official Site


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Thanks for clarifying that. The OP's machine has the thumbscrew and drain tube. My machine is like that as well. I didn't think they were equipped differently.

You are quite a Honda historian and scientist.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

aa335 said:


> The OP's machine has the thumbscrew and drain tube.


Yes, I see that now that I'm looking at all the photos on a PC and not a phone... He also has a sediment bowl that needs to be drained/checked periodically. #23 in that diagram.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

I would clean the OEM carb first. Its not difficult, watch a few youtube videos. Those cheap chinese aftermarket carburetors almost never run right, they don't Jet them correctly. The OEM carb is always better. 
Come to think of it, I have an OEM honda carb laying around and I don't know what it came off of. U only paid $2.50 for it from my parts guy, so I figured what the hell, it'll come in handy some day. I don't think its for the HS621 but I'll know when I start working on mine. Mine needs the fuel system cleaned too, carbs coming off and going in the Ultrasonic cleaner.
The Honda HS621 was the biggest single stage sold at the time and it was only breifly back in the 90's. I hear they are top notch, even better than thr newer honda single stage units. When a line just dumps raw fuel to the ground, you know its pre epa.


----------



## PGHPhily (Dec 10, 2020)

Do you guys think it's safe to run my Honda in its current condition (I haven't gotten a chance to work on it yet)? I haven't even tried to start it. Is it safe to start/run with a small leak?


----------



## PGHPhily (Dec 10, 2020)

I guess everyone is busy snow blowing? Lol


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

without read the complete post...how bad is the leak and how big is your driveway??

If its a slow drip and you dont need the thrower for a couple hours i would use it and keep an eye on it.

If its a constant stream like a cow peeing on a rock (an old Ferguson tractor term), i wouldn't chance it....


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

You could also try running the fuel shutoff at half or something that allows the honda to run but maybe slow down the leak


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

you wanna run a blower with a fuel leak??????

wut , are you in the running for the Darwin Award???


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

PGHPhily said:


> Do you guys think it's safe to run my Honda in its current condition (I haven't gotten a chance to work on it yet)? I haven't even tried to start it. Is it safe to start/run with a small leak?


I recommend sticking to your plan of opening it up, poke around, and see what needs to be worked on. If you have the patience, it will be very rewarding to get everything working again.

Can you post some pics of the front end? I'd be interested in checking out the condition of the auger if it is worth it to proceed. I would not put a machine to the curb with just a fuel leak.


----------

